# 1 Dead 1 missing green neon tetras!



## MikeD. (Mar 26, 2014)

Please help me!Yesterday I added 5 young green neon tetras to my 10 gallon s.a. tetra tank. There are 5 full grown glowlight tetras and 2 full grown neons already there. Last night I gave the greens a 3 hour drip acclimation then added them to the tank and kept the lights off. This morning I turned the lights on and went to work. When I came home 1 green is missing, and the other was seriously injured(I had to preform euthanasia). The largest one seems OK but the other 2 look stressed.. my water parameters are pristine and the P.H. is 6.5. Is it possible they were bullied by the larger fish? I thought all tetras were peaceful community fish. None of the fish show any signs of disease. Any thoughts or advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tough to guess?Most tetras are "peaceful",but any fish can be a bully or become territorial.
Most here will question "pristine" as we prefer real numbers from liquid test(you sure were able to mention pH number which for most who know fish is one of the least important numbers {fish adapt especially when dripped properly,which you surely seemed to do}).
what filter are you using?weakened /stressed fish will easy be "sucked" up by most HOB or canisters(not thinking you got canister on a 10g).
Do you have "decorations" like wood or rocks,plants(real or fake)to provide "line of sight breaks" and places for fish to hide or rest.
I'd like to know you ammonia and nitrite levels and hear what your water change schedule is?How much ,how often?
How long has tank been set up,and what kind of test do you use(liquid drops or dip sticks)?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

My glo tetras a relatively peaceful but they do harrass each other briefly on the daily. Just happens, but CB is asking for useful info to help you out.


----------



## MikeD. (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I have a 10 gallon tank with a hang on 20 aquaclear filter with a sponge on the intake. My amm.0 nitrite0 ph 6.5 nitrate 10 .i do twice a week 2 gallon water changes. I have live plants and mopani driftwood and almond leaves for blackwater effect. My tank has been cycled and set up for about 3 months now. I use api freshwater master kit.
5 glowlight tetras
2 Neon tetras
3 Green neon tetras (as of now)


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How do the remaining 3 look and act today?
Sounds like your set up and filter are all good.Fish go through great stress in the process of being shipped to pet stores and our aquariums,and often that stress is all they need to die.


----------



## MikeD. (Mar 26, 2014)

Thats true..At one point they all looked stressed. I added some stress coat , enough for the whole tank saturday night and the next day they look better... Now the remaining 3 are feeding, they keep to themselves mostly. But they do look better.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your tank is overstocked. Not really safe to add 5 fish at once to a 10g, especially considering the 5 you added is close to 100% stocking for the tank. Stress from overcrowding can be a problem and stress kills.


----------

